# Akal Takht Gives Final Nod To Amendments In Nanak Shahi Calendar



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 4, 2010)

source: PunjabNewsline.com - Akal Takht gives final nod to amendments in Nanak Shahi Calendar

Akal Takht gives final nod to amendments in Nanak Shahai Calendar

JAGMOHAN SINGH
Monday, 04 January 2010

AMRITSAR: Jatehdar Akal Takht (highest Sikh Temporal seat) Gyani Gurbachan Singh here on Monday in a significant decision gave final nod to amendments made in the Nanak Shahi Calendar (a separate Sikh Calendar of Sikh Community).

On Sunday, amidst chaos Shiromani Gurdwara Parbhandhak Committee (SGPC) Executive members gave approval to bring amendments in Nanak Shahi Calendar at Teja Singh Samundri Hall (mini Sikh parliament).

Jatehdar said that now Sikh community would follow all the Sikh religious occasions including birth and death anniversaries of Sikh masters as per new amendments which were approved by Akal Takht. Now the Nanak Shahi Calendar with latest amendments would come in practice after two month in March, informed Jatehdar.

As per new amendments, some important days like the birth anniversary of tenth Sikh master Guru Gobind Singh, Gurta Gaddi Divas and Jyoti Jot Samaun Divas of Guru Gobind Singh would be observed as per the old traditional Bikrami calendar.

However, Jatehdar said that final nod to calendar was given on the basis of approval sanctioned by the high powered executive members of SGPC which was empowered to bring such amendments at any time for the larger interest of the Sikh community.

SGPC chief Avtar Singh Makkar said that as per new amendments, now in future all the religious occasion like birth and death anniversaries of Sikh Gurus (masters) would be as per the existing calendars which was being followed by the Sikh community before the formation of Nanak Shahi Calendar.

However, this original Nanak Shahi Calendar which was adopted by the General House meeting of SGPC in March 29, 2003 and brought in practice after a month in June.

Earlier, Pal Singh Purewal, a Canada based Sikh intellectual who crafted the 'Nanakshahi, calendar had requested Akal Takht Jathedar to consult him before making any change in it but in vain.

Purewal said that it was highly objectionable as any change in the calendar would reduce it to carbon copy of 'Bikrami Calendar'. He said that Nanakshahi calendar was based on religious, historical and scientific research of many years.

jagmohanworld@gmail.com


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2010)

_"SGPC chief Avtar Singh Makkar said that as per new amendments, now in future all the religious occasion like birth and death anniversaries of Sikh Gurus (masters) would be as per the existing calendars which was being followed by the Sikh community before the formation of Nanak Shahi Calendar." _ 

In my personal opinion: This is a veiled reference to the pressure coming from Sant Samaj. We should not believe that religious unity is the goal. The goal is to martial the money and votes that these babas control among the populace, both in India and in the Diaspora. This is what Professor Darshan realized, and this is why he has been branded. Forgive me.


Consider this statement by SGPC chairman Avtar Singh from a news article published earlier today.

_"We have to effect some changes in order to keep the panth united. The Sant Samaj is an important component of the Sikh panth. The decision was taken by the majority in the executive. We don't have any pressure from any quarter including the RSS. Those opposing me or those who are planning to gherao my residence are doing it without any valid reason. The Delhi Sikh Gurdwara Management Committee leader Parmjit Singh Sarna is a Congress agent and he has proved it by honouring Delhi Chief Minister and Congress leader Shiela Dixit and by backing Prof Darshan Singh. The Nanakshahi calendar will continue to stay," said Avtar Singh while talking to The Tribune._

http://www.tribuneindia.com/<wbr>2010/20100104/punjab.htm#1


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jan 5, 2010)

But contrary to this news, pl read the following in Sikhnet.com/news
<TABLE cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 15px" vAlign=top width=120>

</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 15px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" vAlign=top width=425>Akal Takhat defers calendar decision till Wednesday
The Sikh clergy failed to reach any conclusion after the meeting as there was strong opposition from the Takht Damdamma Sahib Jathedar Giani Balwant Singh Nandgarh, against any change in the calendar.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Now, which is true ??????????????????


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2010)

Hardip ji

It is possible that both are true. Strange as it may sound. However the sikhnet. com article is dated December 29, and January 4 is the date for current tracking of the decision. 

They may yet go back into a huddle and reconsider. I have edited my earlier comments because I had not checked the date on the Sikhnet article when I first replied.


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Jan 5, 2010)

hinduization of Sikhi  ,  under pressure from dera  ppls  such as baba dhumma  ,badal   rss  bjp . 

*Dal Khalsa Opposes any move to Modify/Withdraw Nanakshahi Calender 










Dal Khalsa opposes all moves by the Sant Samaj and others to change or withdraw the Sikh Calender which has become an icon of victory in the face of Hindu fanatic attacks on Sikhism,be they ideological or military assaults on our places of worship or genocide on the nation. Nanakshahi stands for the separate unique identity of the Sikh Nation world over.

We call on all Sikhs in the Panjab to stand united against this dangerous move to destablise the Sikh Qoum.

The Dal Khalsa, Akhand Kirtani Jatha, DSGMC, Shiromani Khalsa Panchayat, Shiromani Akali Dal (Panch Pardhani), Sikh Students Federation, Sikh Youth of Punjab, Akal Federation, Shiromani Panthic Council in a joint statement said the calendar was a valuable asset of the community and no one has a right or monopoly to amend or alter it. 

Significantly, Pakistan Sikh Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee, American Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee, Sikh Youth of America, Sikh Federation of Germany, Switzerland, Australia & Canada, Dasmesh Darbar Surrey, Voices for Freedom, Khalistan Affairs Centre too have voiced their concern against the proposed changes*

source Dal Khalsa UK: Dal Khalsa Opposes any move to Modify/Withdraw Nanakshahi Calender‏




*Sikh concerns rubbished, SGPC dilutes Nanakshahi calendar*

AMRITSAR: Riding rough-shod of all concerns, appeals, prayers and warnings from a wide spectrum of the Sikh community from Punjab, various parts of India and the Sikh Diaspora across the globe, the premier Sikh institution of the Sikhs –the parliament of the Sikhs –the Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee made significant changes in the dates of the Sikh almanac –the Nanakshahi calendar today at its specially called urgent meet at Teja Singh Samundri Hall, within the precincts of the Darbar Sahib.

Presided over by the president of the body, Avtar Singh Makkar, the resolution to make the changes was adopted by 12 votes to 3 with three members -general secretary Sukhdev Singh Bhaur, Karnail Singh Panjoli and Ravinder Kaur from Haryana walking out in protest. Succumbing to the pressures of Takth Harmandir Ji Patna Sahib Jathedar, the Deras led by Damdami Taksal chief Baba Dhumma and the invisible RSS lobby, the executive has changed 6 dates of Sangradh, birth and death anniversary of Guru Gobind Singh Ji and Gurta Gaddi of Guru Granth Sahib.


source WSN-Politics News-Power-Full Party Power-Less People


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Respected Naryanjot Kaur Ji & Hardip Singh Ji:*

*RE-CONFIRMING THE NEWS ( Sikhnet does not update news at regular intervals ) at :*

_source: __http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/view/22341/38/_

*These news were also shown ALIVE on TV, radio & print news on international basis !*

--------------------------------------------------------------​*new source*: http://www.indianexpress.com/news/akal-takht-puts-final-seal-on-changes-in-nanakshahi-calendar/563543/

*Akal Takht puts final seal on changes in Nanakshahi calendar*


*Express News Service* Posted online: Tuesday , Jan 05, 2010 at 0441 hrs

*Amritsar : Voices of protest, support become louder* 

After approval of the amendments in the Nanakshahi calendar by the Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee executive committee on Sunday, the formality of an announcement from the Akal Takht too was completed today. *Jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh, accompanied by four granthis from the Golden Temple, declared adoption of the changes in a hurriedly called press conference at SGPC’s Information Centre here.* 

He said all the changes will come into effect immediately after the printing of the new calendar by the SGPC. The announcement was made in the absence of the other four jathedars and the granthis were called to complete the quorum for holding a Sikh clergy meet. 

Giani Gurbachan Singh justified the changes saying these would bring about unity in the community. SGPC head Avtar Singh Makkar had echoed the sentiments on Sunday. “Some takhts and the Sant Samaj were opposed to the calendar and these changes will help satisfy them,” the jathedar said. 

Meanwhile, the Dal Khalsa and the Delhi Sikh Gurudwara Management Committee (DSGMC), in separate press statements, took exception to the manner in which the jathedar ratified the decision of the SGPC to “dilute” the Nanakshahi calendar without calling a meet of all five jathedars. DSGMC head Paramjit Singh Sarna said SGPC executive had no legal right to affect changes as the matter should have gone to the general house of the SGPC. Rejecting the changes, he also accused CM Parkash Singh Badal for acting on the directions of “certain saffron forces”. 

The Institute of Sikh Studies, the International Sikh Confederation and the Kendri Guru Singh Sabha, Chandigarh, also expressed “disappointment” over the decision of the SGPC executive committee to modify the calendar. “Modifications approved by the SGPC executive committee have totally changed the character of the calendar,” said Pritam Singh, president, Institute of Sikh Studies. 

“The Nanakshahi calendar had been framed after thorough research and deliberations in which a large segment of Sikhs from across the globe took part. Learned persons, irrespective of their religious beliefs, were consulted in framing the final draft of the calendar. This was thoughtfully studied and unanimously approved by the general body of the SGPC and the Jathedars before it was implemented. Making major modifications without consulting all sections of the Sikh Panth is totally unjustified,” he added. “ We earnestly appeal to our Jathedars not to issue any edict in this regard and thereby preserve the unity of the Sikh religion until wider consultations are instituted, “ said Baljit Kaur, secretary, Kendri Guru Singh Sabha, Chandigarh . 

The Sant Samaj, meanwhile, gathered in Sarmastpur Gurdwara near Jalandhar and appreciated the changes made in the calendar and also thanked the SGPC and Deputy CM Sukhbir Badal for their efforts to pursue the required changes. Damdami Taksal and Sant Samaj chief Harnam Singh Dhumma said the remaining issues related to the religion should also be sorted out through discussions.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2010)

harmanpreet singh ji

Thank you and thanks for pulling all these details together in one place.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Jyot ji

Thanks for the reconfirmation. It did not look as if sikhnet.com had the most recent version of events. Much appreciated.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 5, 2010)

Today while I was watching Live Gurupurab programme of Guru Gobind Singh Ji on Time TV at around 8.15 Kuwaiti time, as soon as the announcer stated that Delhi Gurudwara Prabandkha committee has passed five resolution rejecting amendments to Nanak shahi calender, someone from the sangat got up and created a scene which was shown LIVE on TV. Initially I thought they will be able to control him. But when prabhandaks were not able to control and situation has worsen, LIVE programme was interuppted. It took almost forty five minute to reconnect LIVE programme. 

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2010)

Mohinder ji

Each day with every new email from diaspora sites like ANZ and SikhDiaspora I am realizing how emotional the calendar amendments are for many people. I really understand the emotions of that man. I wonder if he was the kind of person who tended to be quiet and patient about most things controversial, believing that eventually things would iron out. But this really got to him, and then he could not control himself.


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Jan 6, 2010)

_*this man  baba dhumma  is  an orthodox  brahmin and puppet of rss  ,   this  wehla  sadh should be stopped  , otherwise    be ready to perform HAVAN S at shri Darbar  sahib  .*
_



*Amritsar, July 20
Nearly 150 activists of the Damdami Taksal headed by Baba Harnam Singh Dhumma yesterday joined the parallel Taksal headed by Baba Ram Singh.


Bhai Balwant Singh, the leader of the breakaway group, said Baba Dhumma, who claimed himself to be the Jathedar, was a government-appointed person. He claimed that Baba Dhumma organised “havans” in the Taksal that were against Sikh tenets.

He alleged that Baba Dhumma was involved in the arrest of various persons close to them, including those arrested from Bathinda last month for their alleged allegiance with Jagtar Singh Hawara, chief of the Babbar Khalsa International.
*

SOURCE  21 JULY 2005  

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 6, 2010)

These are the people who stage managed the changes..

YouTube- Sikhs to support Ram Setu and Ayodhya Ram Mandir


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wah sikhi. This is the height of chamchagiri even at the cost of distorting interpretation of gurbani.
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------

